# Stock my new viv!



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Plants and frogs too! I put up the poll for the frogs because that's the decision I'm REALLY stuck on. Keep in mind that I've only been keeping PDFs for 4 months so I'm sure I'm not considered to be experienced enough for any of the pums. (I put them up there anyway .) I culture flightless (w/ wings) melanogaster, bean beetles, and temperate springtails regularly and I've already upped my culture count in anticipation of the new additions. I'll be buying these frogs at the Portland Maine Reptile Expo in celebration of our recent liberation from PDF tyranny!! Ok so I'm being too dramatic but it's still exciting. Anyway I'm not 100% positive about what availability will be like but the poll consists of the frogs I'm interested in. I'll probably be scouting for tropical woodlice, as well as, hydei and/or wingless melanos at the show because I hate these jumping lil sobs. Ok so enough with the small talk. Here's the hardscape:
30g tall with no background and a centerpiece that's either maple or oak. It will be viewable from 3 sides. 
















The chunk of log that's propped under the big piece of wood is only there temporarily. It won't be in the finished viv...

I'm definitely putting three broms in there Vriesea lubbersii, Neoregalia 'Fireball', and an unknown that's a bit larger. Here are the other possibilities:

Nephrolepis exaltata 'Suzi Wong'
Pellaea rotundifolia 'Button Fern'
Pyrrosia nummularifolia
Davallia parvula
Pilea glauca
Pilea nummulariifolium
Pilea japonica?
Rhaphidophora cryptantha
Syngonium podophyllum 'Pixie'
Anthurium scandens
Begonia 'Peridot'
Cissus amazonica
Biophytum sp
Hoya lacunosa 'Snow Caps'?
Peperomia metallica 'Columbiana' 
Peperomia angulata
Hemionitis arifolia
Selaginella uncinata
Syngonium rayii
Begonia foliosa
Paradrymonia campostyla
Ficus sp 'Panama'
Ficus pumilia
Pellonia pulchra
Aglaonaria robertsii 'Santa Rosa'/Aglaomorpha coronans and Drynaria rigidula hybrid?

If there's anything on the list that you'd personally stick in there go ahead and let me know! I'm still pondering on a way to get couple of plants to either scale the glass walls or hang from the top to create a partial curtain that would be a bit of a "security blanket" for the inhabitants. If you have any brainstorms about that feel free to throw those in as well .


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

I voted for Imi's/Intermedius. I think they're a good thumb to start with, typically more bold than the Vents, and easier to raise (tad wise) than Pum's. I've kept all three of your options and I really like them all.

Brent


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

i said imis i got them as my first thumbs and LOVE them they are great bold and mine are very healthy eaters!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Great viv design! I love it!

I voted inter's as well mainly for price. They are a great species and easy to keep and breed. Don't be afraid of pumilio...raising froglets requires some extra care but keeping adults isn't difficult and they would do great in there. The other consideration with pums is price and morph as certain locales are more bold than others. If you go pum I would recommend bastimentos for price and behavior.

Chris


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I also voted for imi's, specifically intermedius. They look great and are also pretty bold for thumbs, so they would look great in that tank.

Awesome piece of wood, btw.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I voted for vents, but not the generic blue or grey legged. I was thinking more along the lines of borja ridge or iquitos. For some reason, I'm very attracted to the coloration of them. 


That piece of wood is absolutely awesome by the way. That's going to be a stellar viv!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks very much . Nature did all the work... I just found it. (It was already dead and fallen for the record. I don't take live trees for many reasons.) 

It seems like imis/intermedius are way in the lead! I was almost dead set on getting Iquitos vents or Red amazonicus, but I realized that I should keep my options open just in case.... And I've heard so much about that imitator personality! How many imis would be comfortable in this viv? 2? I'm assuming that 2 pumilio would be the ideal number also.... And maybe 4 vents? Mind you, these numbers are just speculative for how many of each different species would fit in there and I will only be bringing ONE species home. I'm not asking about mixing.

I have to hurry and get this planted but I want to add a little something before the greenery goes in. I'll post pics after it's planted as well. Thanks for the comments from everyone .


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

That wood is an epic find, I can't see what you do with the tank 
(I voted Imis)


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll have a better idea of what you should put in there when it's planted, so make sure you post pictures when it's finished. Right now I'd say imitators, but I'm going to refrain from voting until I see the final product.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Keep in mind they are both "Imi's" Intermedius is a sub-species of imitator.

I have about 50/50 luck from a boldness standpoint with imitators however my intermedius are 100% bold as can be. Both great frogs though and will that setup they will be visible from all sides so go with what suits your fancy.

Chris


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been waiting for the darn glass shop to open up (they took a long weekend) so I can get a lid for this thing before planting it... Never has a weekend crawled by so slowly. I know I'm cutting it a bit close... I wanted to have it planted a month ago . Then again no matter which frogs come home with me they will be in quarantine for about a month anyway. 

I'll definitely post as soon as it's planted.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

So it's not entirely done... I still have broms in the mail that I might have to plant while the frogs are still in quarantine (they might show up after I leave tomorrow). Anyway here's the viv in it's partially planted form. (Sorry about the wet glass... It's hard to reach the rear glass .


































I should be getting some varying sizes so I plan to put a few smaller ones on the wood and in the roots to fill in gaps. I also sprinkled about a half package of Kyoto moss on the wood so that it might eventually sprout there.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks hot! I love how that wood looks!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great! I like how it sort of mounds up in the middle around the wood (helping hold it up?)


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok so first of all 2 people have voted for the "other" option and haven't posted their alternate suggestion! Silly voters .

The mounding is just kind of what I imagined the soil would look if this were a natural scene. The only thing holding the wood up is balance and a glob of silicone at the very top.

I harassed the post office enough that they gave me my package a day early! Huzzah! So here's the viv in it's "finished" form. I'm sure I'll tweak something, play around, and add a couple of things after looking at it for a few days, but for now I'm satisfied . 










There are 7 bromeliads (including the 3 I listed earlier), Hoya kentiana, Hoya lacunosa, Anthurium scandens, a tiny Peperomia, Cissus amazonica, Selaginella uncinata, Syngonium rayii, Pyrrosia nummularifolia, Davallia parvula, and a 'Santa Rosa' fern division (until it outgrows the tank)... I think that's it. If you have any comments, suggestions, or criticism I appreciate all of it! This is my second viv and my first attempt at a viv with "no background" so regardless of whether it's awful or not I'm pretty psyched that it's done. Well I'm still going to put a ventilation system in but I'll be doing that after I return from my weekend trip (while the frogs are in quarantine). And I'll post pics of the new inhabitants (whatever they end up being) upon returning! Thanks again everyone .


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I love it!
I really like vivs with no background *shrug*
I'm sticking to Imis


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks even better now. What a difference


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks good! The hanging "brom branch" is a nice addition too.

Now comes the hard part: choosing what to put in there!


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW! That looks totally awesome. I live in the woods in northern Michigan and I have been searching for years for a piece of wood like that! WAY TO GO!
Rob


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for the compliments . I was determined to pick up some frogs today at the expo in Portland ME but alas.... my better half didn't believe me when I said "I want to get there early or else someone else will buy my frogs", and so we arrived 45 minutes after they opened their doors. When we got there and the vendor told me that someone had indeed bought all of the intermedius (which I'd decided on upon waking this morning), I literally grabbed my boyfriend's throat and shook him! Oh well... Maybe I'll just save my pennies for some Veraderos!! Mwahahahahahaaahahaaa!!  That'll teach him for interfering in my frog plans....


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry to dredge up ancient history but I just wanted to add (for the record) that I indeed went with the winning vote... Imitators it is! Veraderos to be specific. For anyone interested you can see the initial photos of them here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/44994-new-veraderos.html

Thanks again to all who voted!


----------

